# Willer Izoard XP Road Bike Recalled in Australia



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Product Safety Recalls Australia in cooperation with De Grandi Cycle & Sport Pty Limited, the Australian distributor of Willer bicycles have announced the recall of Willer Izoard XP road bikes sold in Australia between January 1,2012 and December 1, 2012.


The reason for the recall of the Willer Izoard XP is that the front fork steerer wall may not be as thick as it should be which may result in the steerer tube breaking during use. Clearly having the steerer tube break whilst riding the bike is not an ideal event so owners of the Willer Izoard XP should stop using the bike until the issue is sorted.


Details on how to identity recalled bikes can be found here.


Regards
Andrew


----------

